
Ask HN: What do Windows devs use for laptops for systems-level programming? - johndubchak
It&#x27;s a serious question. I am curious because I would like to purchase a dedicated Win64 laptop for development.
======
whb07
Windows finally got smart and is now able to have a full linux kernel that can
be run from a terminal inside of the OS. Very simple to use.

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/wsl/about](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wsl/about)

